# Choctaw Bream



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Bream still biting a little on the Choctawhatchee River, but specks and reds apparently not doing much. Fished the delta yesterday morning from 6am to 8:30 with no action. Moved up river to the lakes and switched to crickets and earth worms. 24 bream and shellcrackers, 1 keeper bass and hybrid. Had fresh fish for supper last night. Perfect morning with overcast and slight breeze.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Nice! I would say 24 would be a pretty good day! How was the water levels?


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

nice! We caught some good ones on Yellow last Friday evening. If the levels stay right they should keeping biting for awhile.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Water level good but still a little coffee color. Lakes off the river are just fine. Good bit of Fall leaves on the water where there is little to no moving current.


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

fishwalton said:


> Water level good but still a little coffee color. Lakes off the river are just fine. Good bit of Fall leaves on the water where there is little to no moving current.


AHH! I gotta get out there with my kayak and fill up a box of bream. Favorite fish to eat.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*The bite*

The bite is still on for bream. 25 really nice ones this afternoon for about 2 hr 45 min of fishing. This time fished out of Comanders Landing on the Choctaw. Going back tomorrow morning while there is some activity.

24 bream yesterday but in lower river . headed out again tomorrow.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Ok Walt, all this talk has got me interested. I will be on the upper Choctaw tomorrow morning to see what I can manage.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

18 gills this morning. So far this week the take has been 24 - 25 - and today 18. All from the Choctawhatchee River using crickets and a few earthworms.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Fished friday from 8-12 on the upper choctaw with a little success. Caught lots of small bream and a few good size bluegills. Ended up keeping 13 that I thought were worth cleaning. Probably caught over 50 counting throwbacks. Even snagged 2 bass on crickets.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Smoke House*

Hi Tyler, that's a nice photo. I need to start taking my camera. Buddy and I headed to SmokeHouse this morning. Will let you know how we do.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks for the report; fish fry in the future 
catch 'em up.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Ya'll should tear them up at smokehouse!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*diddly squat*

We almost didn't do diddly squat this morning. Went out of Simplers as the area we wanted to fish was closer than going out of Smokehouse. 7 keepers with one shellcracker 11 1/2 in. long. All on crickets. Nothing on fly rod. Broke one fly rod and one Red Holland pole. Expensive tackle breaking morning. Wednesdy we will try for bream again in lower river and take the mullet gear just in case. 

We fished from about 7:30 until noon today.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Well you never know until you go. Keep us posted on the mullet.


----------



## kevin32435 (Apr 17, 2008)

Hey Fishwalton saw you put in at commanders where did you fish at? Carlisle lake, Sam Story's and maybe Horseshoe lake should be good bets heard that the crappie are starting to bite these places should produce a few crappie as well


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Kevin, we did well in Carlisle but not a bite in HorseShoe. HorseShoe has grown up and closed in more. I haven't been in there in a couple of years. We went all the way to Sand Mountain and only got 1 or 2 there. Didn't go down to Sam Story or Endless. What we got were really nice and big fat critters. 
Yesterday we didn't good at all down by the mouth. I think it was 7 bream and shellcrackers and six mullet, but a couple of boats did well with mullet. I had smoked mullet for lunch today along with baked potato, salad, and a couple of glasses of Chautauqua Carlos. 
A little weather moving in but if decent and I can get my bones out of bed early tomorrow I will probably try Comanders or 7 Runs. Full moon is tomorrow


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Found them just before dark this afternoon.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Below Morrison Springs*

Bream bite is still on below Morrison Springs on the Choctawhatchee River. 37 today with a buddy. All on crickets. Water level and color perfect. At least 25 really nice ones. Saw several boats and all the anglers had smiles on their faces.
It took a while as they were scattered, but considering yesterday when we fished the ICW and Bunker for specks and did not get a bite, today was a good day.


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Good looking mess of bream there! They will be some great eating, good report


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Fine mess right there fish walton. Might have to hit curry's saturday morning before work!


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

fishwalton said:


> Bream bite is still on below Morrison Springs on the Choctawhatchee River. 37 today with a buddy. All on crickets. Water level and color perfect. At least 25 really nice ones. Saw several boats and all the anglers had smiles on their faces.
> It took a while as they were scattered, but considering yesterday when we fished the ICW and Bunker for specks and did not get a bite, today was a good day.


 
Wow! Good box of fish. Nice photo of Freddy too!


----------

